# iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch, AND NOW ANDROID!



## MesquiteMan (Aug 27, 2010)

*IAP now supports Android and the iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad natively with Forum Runner!

What is Forum Runner?

 Forum Runner is an Android/iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad App that allows you to browse this forum using a native client.  This means faster access for those users since it only downloads the actual forum information rather than all the extraneous images that slow down the mobile connection.

Forum Runner Feature List




Browse your favorite forums in an easy-to-use-interface with multiple notification types (private message, subscription, etc)
Fully customizable home screen with your favorite forums
PUSH NOTIFICATION SUPPORT : Get private message and subscribed thread updates from your favorite forums in the background!
Poll updates (private messages/subscriptions) from favorites on home screen - shows you a summary of which forums you have new messages or subscriptions on!
Image attachment thumbnail and full size viewing from threads
View a thread's image attachments in one convenient screen (much like the native iPhone "Photo" app)
Save thread images to your iPhone/iPod touch library
Fully search-able forums!
View embedded links without leaving the app, including YouTube videos
Supports portrait AND landscape mode
Full posting options (quote posts, start new thread, etc)
Attach unlimited photos from your library (or take a photo from the camera and attach it)
Full support for private messages and private message folders
Full support for thread subscriptions - track your favorite threads and be updated via push when they have new posts!


 Some screen shots of Forum Runner running on various devices:

iPhone: Home Screen with customizable icons and notifications:







Push notification updates while outside the app:









Image attachment browser from a thread:









Fully searchable forums:









Full forum browsing:









How can I get the Forum Runner iPhone Client?

Either search "Forum Runner" in the App Store on your iPhone, or click  one of the links below:

Get  Forum Runner Full Version from App Store

Get  Forum Runner Free Version from App Store

How can I get the Forum Runner Android Client?

Either search "Forum Runner" in the Google Market on your Android device, or click one of the links below:

Get Forum Runner Full Version from Google Market

Get Forum Runner Free Version from Google Market
*


Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Moderator


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 27, 2010)

What about some Blackberry Storm love?


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Curtis.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you, now I just need to get one the above mentioned items to use it, lol.


----------



## Hucifer (Aug 27, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> What about some Blackberry Storm love?



And/or Droid? Call me a geek if you will I carry both of those phones....


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been in contact with the developer, and the droid version should be available in about a month possibly less!

By the way, I am dictating this message through Dragon dictation while I am driving down the road on my way to the southwest association of turners meeting in Waco Texas!

Ain't technology grand!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is a pic to prove it


----------



## altaciii (Aug 27, 2010)

WAY TO COOL CURTIS! GOT MY WIFE A DROID EVO HOPING SHE WOULD SWAP WITH MY BLACKBERRY NO SUCH LUCK


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 27, 2010)

CRAP! Now I'll NEVER get any work done!


----------



## CSue (Aug 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> CRAP! Now I'll NEVER get any work done!


 
Yeah, I know what you mean.

Thank you Curtis!  I've been having a time trying to follow this forum on my iPod.  This is great!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 28, 2010)

You are welcome, but you need to thank Jeff also. I came up with the idea, but Jeff was the one who had to install the plug-in on the IAP server. Fortunately, it did not take much arm twisting since he too has an iPhone as well as an iPad!


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 28, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I have been in contact with the developer, and the droid version should be available in about a month possibly less!
> 
> By the way, I am dictating this message through Dragon dictation while I am driving down the road on my way to the southwest association of turners meeting in Waco Texas!
> 
> Ain't technology grand!!



Cool, If I have problems with mine I know where to go for all the answers!:tongue:  Have a great time at SWAT, say Hi to Ken and Don for me! Remember no pictures...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool beans, Curtis - looks like you're having fun today! 

Now I don't even have a cordless phone, and my rotary dial phone that's hardwired to the wall won't isn't showing me any images - is there a plugin for that? :biggrin:


----------



## fernhills (Aug 28, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Another



WATCH IT!!!!!  Truck.  Neat stuff.  I don`t even know my cell #


----------



## bobleibo (Aug 29, 2010)

I remember when you were considered very very cool if you even had a cell phone. Now, if you get 1/2 way to wherever you are headed and realize you forgot your phone, you turn around and go home and get it......and I am not that old! 
What's next, an Iphone app for my lathe?


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 29, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Here is a pic to prove it



Personally I am really surprised that no one has mentioned yet the fact you are taking photos, uploading and sending messages as you drive. 

Haven't you watched Oprah?  No Phone Zone lol

Be careful man!


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 29, 2010)

There's an app to align your TS blade so why not?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 29, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> There's an app to align your TS blade so why not?



That is so cool, man I wish Verizon carried the Iphone.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 29, 2010)

There are a couple of woodworking apps for the Android based phones. Simple things like fractional calculators. There was an angle gauge as well that I had on my G1 but that phone wasn't sensitive enough for blade setting. 

I don't have my G1 any more (couldn't afford the $100 a month service for unlimited).


----------



## leaycraft (Aug 30, 2010)

What about the iPad- set up yet.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 30, 2010)

leaycraft said:


> What about the iPad- set up yet.


 
yes


----------



## rej19 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok I installed on my IPad but I don't see how to put the forums I follow on the Forum Runner opening page. I'm sure I am overlooking something simple. Right now I am searching to get to the forums I want to see. Can any body help?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 30, 2010)

rej19 said:


> Ok I installed on my IPad but I don't see how to put the forums I follow on the Forum Runner opening page. I'm sure I am overlooking something simple. Right now I am searching to get to the forums I want to see. Can any body help?



When your at the forum view hit the little button on the top right.   Then click "add to favorites".  That will put a shortcut on the homepage.

(dont feel bad... it took me a bit too).


----------



## LEAP (Aug 31, 2010)

Just finished downloading it, Curtis I'll blame you for taking up the rest of my spare time. But now I'll have something to do when waiting around in airports.


----------



## patsikes (Aug 31, 2010)

Runs well on my iPad.  Might try on my iPhone too...  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rej19 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot Dean. At least it took an IT guy to help me!


----------



## juteck (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm only trying the free version for now, and cannot view photos full size -- only thumbnails. Curtis - I know you're working with the developer on this (I read the "bugs and fixes" section of the Forum Runner). Has this been fixed yet, or do I need to upgrade to the paid version to view photos full size?


----------



## Padre (Sep 7, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I have been in contact with the developer, and the droid version should be available in about a month possibly less!
> 
> By the way, I am dictating this message through Dragon dictation while I am driving down the road on my way to the southwest association of turners meeting in Waco Texas!
> 
> Ain't technology grand!!



YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CSue (Sep 12, 2010)

Now that I've had it on my iPod Touch for a few days . . . and really enjoy having that extra access to IAP . . . I still don't know how to actually post ANYTHING.  

I know I'm missing something!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 12, 2010)

Cathy,

Did you buy the pro version or just use the free one?  I believe the free version is read only.  If you have the pro version, then just click on the arrow box in the upper right hand corner.  This will open a menu where you can reply to the thread.  If you want to start a new thread, then go to the forum you want to post in and do the same thing.

If you have the free version, go ahead and spend the $1.99 for the pro.  It is well worth it!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 12, 2010)

Does your screen look like this?


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 12, 2010)

Man I so want a BlackBerry Storm App to do my IAP on.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 12, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> Man I so want a BlackBerry Storm App to do my IAP on.



I'll bet you do!   I browse IAP from my iphone app almost as much as a real browser now!


----------



## juteck (Sep 12, 2010)

I just upgraded to the paid version and can now see the photos enlarged instead of thumbnails. And I'm entering this post from my iPhone just to make sure it works!  Looks like it does.


----------



## Padre (Sep 18, 2010)

Curtis, has the Droid version come out yet?  Thanks.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 28, 2010)

I now have it on both my iPod Touch and my iPad.

Sigh.


----------



## Padre (Sep 28, 2010)

Padre said:


> Curtis, has the Droid version come out yet?  Thanks.



Hey Curtis?  You there?  Any news on the Droid version?


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 28, 2010)

alphageek said:


> LarryDNJR said:
> 
> 
> > Man I so want a BlackBerry Storm App to do my IAP on.
> ...


 
You can tell when I use the I phone and when I use a computer. With the IPhone the posts usually have correct spelling:biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Oct 5, 2010)

Padre said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > Curtis, has the Droid version come out yet?  Thanks.
> ...



Good news, the forum runner developer is looking for beta testers!  Should be soon now (unless you want to try and be a beta?).


----------



## wb7whi (Oct 6, 2010)

is there a way to set a forum like iap somewhere for access rather than going through the search routine to get to it?


----------



## wb7whi (Oct 6, 2010)

never mind - I found it


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 7, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> There's an app to align your TS blade so why not?


 
and the is a first aide app if you do it wrong too:biggrin:


----------



## arw01 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've requested the beta android version to give this a spin.

I'm hoping this christmas we will have valid android tablets as well!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 2, 2010)

The Android version of Forumrunner is now available! See the edited original post.


----------



## TomW (Nov 2, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:
			
		

> The Android version of Forumrunner is now available!  The the edited original post.



Outstanding!
Tom (from Droid X)


----------



## arw01 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in for the paid version, downloading it now!


----------



## intillzah (Nov 11, 2010)

Now that the Android version is out, I won't get any work done at all while at work and I'll loose my job and have to burn pen blanks in the fireplace in order to stay warm this winter.

But as long as I keep my phone activated, I have plenty of wood.....


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 11, 2010)

I got a Droid about a week ago and one of the first things I did was download Forum Runner.  It is just TOO COOL!  :good:


----------



## LarryDNJR (Nov 13, 2010)

Well since I won't be getting any Blackberry loving for this site.  My Verizon service is ready for their upgrade this month.  Might have to go to a Droid phone just to do whatever this Forum Runner thing is.  

Mike what droid do you have and what service?

I assume people like using this Forum Runner app to connect to IAP?  I know it sounds ridiculous to switch phone types all together just to use IAP but both can do pretty much what I want I guess except or that.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 13, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> Well since I won't be getting any Blackberry loving for this site.  My Verizon service is ready for their upgrade this month.  Might have to go to a Droid phone just to do whatever this Forum Runner thing is.
> 
> Mike what droid do you have and what service?
> 
> I assume people like using this Forum Runner app to connect to IAP?  I know it sounds ridiculous to switch phone types all together just to use IAP but both can do pretty much what I want I guess except or that.



LOVE forum runner!!  (I'm on iphone)... Verizon has REALLY strong rumours to be getting iphone soon, so you might want to consider that in your droid choice.    Even if you don't want an iphone, if verizon gets an iphone you may see droid prices drop.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 13, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic to prove it
> ...


 


I thought about it - BUT ... picking up his phone and pushing one button to take a pic and then continuing to "dictate this as I'm driving" is probably a lot less dangerous than what most people WITHOUT phones do in their cars when they are drinking coffee and opening the lids, eating their breakfast sandwiches then looking down to see what they dropped on themselves, reaching for the napkins etc etc. . .   Not to mention the women I see every morning putting on their make-up, men shaving (cordless electrics guys )  all in the name of saving 5 minutes ....

I'll give Curtis this one .. he's probably got the safest cell phone I've heard of since he is actually dictating to it - making it hands free etc from the sound of it.  

Linda


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 13, 2010)

Larry,

I have a Motorola Droid 2 and I'm with Verizon.



LarryDNJR said:


> Well since I won't be getting any Blackberry loving for this site. My Verizon service is ready for their upgrade this month. Might have to go to a Droid phone just to do whatever this Forum Runner thing is.
> 
> Mike what droid do you have and what service?
> 
> I assume people like using this Forum Runner app to connect to IAP? I know it sounds ridiculous to switch phone types all together just to use IAP but both can do pretty much what I want I guess except or that.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 13, 2010)

Your biggest decision will be size of the screen and whether you want a keyboard.  I love my original Droid, its literally like having a computer in your pocket.  I can edit my google docs from my phone, keep a grocery list, all sorts of text files with information like what size the windows are, or how big a room is.

Being able to check out the latest IAP while sitting and waiting for my wife to come out of a store is just too cool.

I've just started  playing with Nook and Kindle apps on my phone and you could read a book reasonably well on there if you wanted.  Especially if you go with a larger screen size like a Droid X (no keyboard, only on screen)

The dictating what you want to type works pretty well, speak slower and clearly and it's darn accurate.  You MUST have service as it off loads it to the cloud.


----------



## louie68 (Nov 13, 2010)

Curtis looks like you didn't sign Opah's Pledge sheet not to drive and use cell phone's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## arw01 (Nov 13, 2010)

yep, mark it as a favorite when you search it down.  Then it will be on the favorites list at the beginning of opening the the program.


----------



## penhead (Nov 13, 2010)

Just loaded the paid version on my DroidX a little while ago...everything seems to be working great so far..!!...heck, i might not even be angry next time i get stuck in traffic


----------



## Verne (Nov 14, 2010)

texting and driving?????!!!!!! Not kewl.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 14, 2010)

Verne said:


> texting and driving?????!!!!!! Not kewl.



It's been demonized.  I've seen far worse heading to the freeway on ramp, ladies doing makeup, guys shaving, all the while watching their VISOR mirror and not the road.

Texting in Seattle traffic is deadly.  Texting out on the highway when it's empty, way different.

It all comes to how long you take your eyes off the road.  People spend more time looking at their radio than you spend looking at a droid dictating to it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 14, 2010)

Let's get this back on track since it is an announcement for a forum enhancement and not a discussion of texting and driving.  Thanks.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 5, 2011)

I absolutely love using Forum Runner on my iPad. I subscribe to threads that interest me and get a notification when a post is made or when someone leaves me a PM.  I have been so much more active over the past month and REALLY enjoyed the Bash because it was so easy to keep track of the threads I was a part of.

The only challenge now is actually GETTING the iPad from my daughter, which, by the way, is why this message is NOT being done through Forum Runner.

Thanks for getting the IAP set up with Forum Runner!  It's fantastic!

Martin


----------

